# Odyssea CFS4 Filter



## bichirboy

Anyone with any experience or knowledge of this canister? 

Odyssea CFS4 Filter


----------



## MiSo

i use this filter, for the price you can't beat it.
it does a decent job, fairly quiet, nice huge baskets, easy to use.
the only bad thing is the it isn't as powerful as it advertises. the largest aquarium i would use it on is a 55 gallon.


----------



## micstarz

wow it looks neat... not helping here tho


----------



## noobzie

man i just got this filter, too loud. The tank is in my room. It maybe not too loud for other people, but it just bothers me. Everything else seems good.


----------



## bichirboy

How's the flow rate? Does the setup itself seem life it is decent quality?


----------



## blixem

I've had two of these now, great for the price, extremely quiet in my experience. I would say BE CAREFUL of the in/out ports, they are not quite as sturdy as they look.

The baskets are quite large, and the flow rate is great for a 55 gallon, maybe even up to 75g. I have one on a 125gallon, but it's a S. American tank I don't want much flow on.


----------



## noobzie

well, i didnt set it up. Im a newb at aquarium stuff. Its just kinda loud when sleeping cos the 50 gallon tank is in my room. How would i fix this noisy problem? Open it up and see whatsup or whats wrong? (opening the canister, i meant)


----------



## MiSo

if you're looking for a budget filter, its a good choice. i paid about $65 shipped from ebay. it really is pretty quiet, for me at least. 
it's my first canister filter so i can't say if it looks better (than another unit) quality wise but it does a great job in my 55 gallon.


----------



## Chopa

I received mine yesterday and I got to tell you I am happy with what I got for my money. I have to differ from noobzie, this filter (atleast the one I received) is extremely quiet, I have to almost place my ear against it to hear it operating. I do agree that the flow is not that strong and even though they recommend it for use on an aquarium up to 125 gallons, I would not try that unless is working with another filter. I have it operating for 48 hours and it has made a difference, but it is to soon to tell wheather I will get the results I am hoping for. Again, for ther money, you cannot beat it.


----------



## chrisinha

I got this filter for my turtle tank, but after 2 months running it started leaking from one of the valves that connect the hoses to the main part. I bought a new valve and it still was also leaking. I gave up on it and bought a XP3.


----------



## nychguy

*Odyssea cfs-4*

I have used this for 2 years and I am very satisfied with this inexpensive filter pump. It is very quiet and does the job. Changing the media is simple and I only change it 2 time a year. Hardly any other maintainance required. The only problem I encounter is the valve. When I slow down to 50% it leak slightly. I turn it up to 70% the leak was gone. At 100% strength you may hear a faint humming sound apart from that no other problematic issue at all. I highly recommend this. I did some research before buying the ODYSSEA CFS-4. I did consider the XP3 but it cost twice the price of ODYSSEA CFS-4. So I went for the ODYSSEA CFS-4. So far I am very happy and it save me a bundle of greens.


----------



## stevebussard

*Love it for the money*

I've had my CFS4 filter for roughly 4 years now. I bought it for about $55 after shipping off ebay. I use it on my 90 gallon aquarium and it has worked flawlessly for me since the day I got it. The only issue I've had with it was from my own doing. Several years ago I tried converting my tank from gravel to sand, and skimped out on the aquarium sand and bought childrens play sand. Worked great for the aquarium, but wreked havock on the valves. They started leaking, and I stuffed some larger O-ring seals in them to seal them up. Haven't had any issues until now, some 3 years later, they are starting to slowly leak. Good news is for roughly $14 you can replace the pair, and you're good to go. As far as noise, it is usually dead silent. I have noticed when doing regular maintenance, that if you don't get the filter FULL with water, the air gap at the top can make it a little noisy. Simple solution, turn the pump off, wait for it to finish priming by gravity siphon, and plug it back in. This filter is plenty sufficient for most aquariums up to 100 gallons, freshwater or saltwater, unless you have messy fish. Oscars, puffers, and other unsightly eaters will cause frequent cleaning of the pads, but other cichlids, and most of your smaller saltwater fish are perfectly well kept with this filter. I recomend opening the holes up on the exhaust bar to help with flow rates.


----------



## bmlbytes




----------

